# Looking for a list of Amazon fish...



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

1000s of fish in the Amazon you really need to select a location or river basin and go from there.


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> 1000s of fish in the Amazon you really need to select a location or river basin and go from there.


+1

The amazon is HUGE. Many of the fish popular to planted aquaria do come from either part of the amazon or rivers in surrounding countries, though.


----------



## Geminiluna (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, I may not be hugely helpful. But here's a link that references some of the general fish (tetras, pencil fish, corydoras, silver dollars... and by the way, silver dollars would be fantastic in a 180-gallon!). 

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquarium/amazon.php

If you select some catfish, try www.planetcatfish.com to look at the "Cat-eLog" that gives information on each species and origin.

Here's also a link with a list of the family/species names rather than common names, but it looks like it could be a start.
http://fish.mongabay.com/data/ecosystems/Amazon River.htm


----------



## LobsterOfJustice (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! I know there's a lot of fish but I'm really just looking for something generalized. For instance NOT to include barbs/rasboras, loaches, danios, etc. Even a resource listing origin information on popular aquarium species (not necessarily sorted by origin) would be useful and I could just manually look through it.

Geminiluna, that last link you posted looks like it will be really helpful, thanks!


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

1257 species before the search stopped, take a look. http://www.fishbase.us/trophiceco/FishEcoList.php?ve_code=1

The site is http://www.fishbase.us (they have multiple top level domains depending on your region). Under Ecosystem I chose Amazon river basin and then chose all fishes. You can even go in and turn on pictures to see them. You can also search for specific species, genus, etc. I think it is a must have if you are trying to setup a biotope aquarium.

As everyone else has said, there are so many different habitats within the amazon that you need to focus on one or drive yourself nuts. Take a look at the Rio Orinoco, it has some great fish varieties. Hope this helps.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

My favorite site for information on fish species is seriouslyfish.com click knowledge base tab!


----------

